
This cuddly Japanese robot bear could be the future of elder care - tomjacksonss
http://www.appcessories.co.uk/blog/can-these-elderly-care-robots-make-a-difference-in-geriatrics/
======
tomjacksonss
robots will revolutionise the health care system, question is, how long it
will take

